# over two years in the making



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a fairly large number of pen kits that I bought way back when before my life got kicked up into insanity mode. before building my shop, before residing the house. before adding the bedroom and bath to the house. shoot even before we had this house. sometime around relandscaping my parents back yard. I specifically wanted to do some creative things with the blanks in all these pens. I made drawings, selected materials and even glued up several of them. now over two years later I dug out the box, am trying to make since of my notes and drawings. and get them finished. this is the first of about three dozen.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 17, 2006)

Nicely executed.  I am sure you were happy to see how it looked when the lathe stopped.

Steve


----------



## mike_l (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice pen.  Elegant comes to mind. 
[8D]
Mike L


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 17, 2006)

Very very nice


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2006)

Daniel you did the kit proud


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, don't tell us what you mixed with the maple. But I like it.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 18, 2006)

great looking pen Daniel glad you found your stash .[]


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 18, 2006)

Graet pen, nice work.


----------



## Dario (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice pen Daniel [^]


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice, Love the look of this one!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2006)

Daniel,

Nice job and congratulations on figuring out which kit!!!!  Can't tell you how many are on my workbench with "undetermined" labels.[][]


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice pen! Is that ebony?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry folks I know better. it's Water Buffalo horn. the small crack is natural but still keeps the pen from being outstanding. I am happy that I nailed the inlay stipe as far as being centered. much harder than would first be apparent. but the measurement at each end of the maple to the nib or finial is almost exactly the same. the glue joint has a lot to be desired so this one is going to end up as one of my work pens. which is O.K. cause I am thrilled with it overall.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2006)

Mike, Thanks so very much for this comment. Elegant is a great description of what I am after, or should say practicing for. there are a lot of examples of inlay, stripes, and material combinations. but some of them just have a certain flow about them that I really like. of course that is always a personal thing. but I am looking to consistantly and pourposly achieve a balance in the materials that is easy on the eyes and mind. "Simple yet Elegant"


> _Originally posted by mike_l_
> <br />Very nice pen.  Elegant comes to mind.
> [8D]
> Mike L


----------



## Boomalia (Aug 18, 2006)

Someday I will get my hands on some water buffalo horn, and if it turns out half as nice as this one did I will be happy. Thanks for sharing Daniel.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Aug 19, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful.  Fit and finish as well as design are awesome. You should be proud!
Oscar


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice indeed! The satin plating really looks good with the buffalo horn.


----------

